# The rut?



## Bluewalleye

You guys who have been getting out into the woods so far. How would you the rut is going so far? Are we still in the pre rut? Are bucks up and searching or are they chasing? I am off next week and am wondering where I should start my search for a buck worthy of taking a shot at.... Thanks to all who respond


----------



## catfishhunterjames

Not seen much


----------



## BobcatJB

Over the past few days I've seen small bucks showing some interest in does but not any aggressive chasing. Last night at 6 PM had a STUD come in to ~25 yds but didn't have a shot. This was a deer I've never seen on camera, which I've had running since August. He was cruising hard, but definitely "on a mission". Hunting Cuyahoga Cty.


----------



## SelfTaught

Hunted southern Lorain county Halloween night. Last 1/2 hour of light had a nice 8 point out in a field with some does. Definitely showing interest, nose down following them around. Last night had a field full of 10 does, didn't see any bucks but could hear 2 of them sparring fairly close. I'd say some of the younger deer are getting antsy but anytime from now through next 2 weeks it could break loose in a day! Better get in a stand and be ready we never know when it's gonna happen!!!


----------



## SelfTaught

It's hard to read "rut" reports on here. All deer are different and behave differently depending on what part of the state your in.


----------



## Carpn

I've been seeing decent action. Keep in mind , by the time ya see widespread rut craziness the big boys have already taken the first available receptive does and locked down leaving the young/ small bucks to run around like crazy idiots .


----------



## SelfTaught

In stand right now 9:20am. Been very quiet. About 9am things are breaking loose. 6 does and shooter buck following. Came back again running by himself 5 mins later. Cut cornfield. Of course all the action is 400 yards away on other side of the field


----------



## ringmuskie9

Anyone having any luck with rattling/grunting?


----------



## SelfTaught

Another buck in field. Several does & spike chasing 40 yards from my stand. Yearling right under me. Fun mornin!


----------



## BigBourb

ringmuskie9 said:


> Anyone having any luck with rattling/grunting?


selftaught have you tried calling to those deer


----------



## creekcrawler

Over here in Bedford, there's been a few BIG boys showing up the last week.
Definitely scoping & chasing the ladies.


----------



## SelfTaught

I grunted but the big buck was 400 yards away with does. Never heard me or paid attention. Other bucks weren't worth it. I would love to have my rattle
Horns. But the wife misplaced them while cleaning..... & we have yet to find them lol 

In shorter distances I have a doe bleat and grunt call along with the doe bleat can. I do have good success with that combination calling when deer are closer to me.


----------



## ErieIslander

Hunting Harrison County. Bucks are cruising but the magic hasn't started quite yet.


----------



## chuckNduck

Things are ramping up for sure. Bucks right now are seeking, but not many does are in estrous yet. Look to see more chasing over the next few days. Next week should be action packed, as long as the weather stays cooler.


----------



## snag

Tonight had three nice bucks show up after five o clock, just milling around for quite awhile then went back the way they came, used grunt call lightly and he just looked my way but that was it at dark some does came out ,but all far away , getting out at daylight and try a morning hunt before the time change Sunday. Will have to get out earlier then.


----------



## SelfTaught

Southern Lorain county in stand now. 8 point chasing doe already little after first shooting light.


----------



## catmoris

This morning saw 2 bucks running with nose down and later saw 4 bucks chased a doe and 2 of them had nice rock


----------



## jake74

Seen 5 different bucks in the last 24 hours. Bucks are on the move. This morning seen a small buck chasing does. Getting close the deer have been on their feet a lot the last 24 hours.


----------



## Slab assassin 55

Had a huge eight come in yesterday morning nose to the ground. One hour ago a dandy 12 came through nose to the ground, no shot on either unfortunately but things are heating up!


----------



## SelfTaught

Anyone else noticing slower evening hunts? Past 2 mornings have been hot, last night didn't see a deer which doesn't happen much where im hunting! In stand tonight. Newer stand i haven't hunted yet..... fingers crossed!


----------



## SelfTaught

4:20 pm already had cpl does and 6 point put on a show. Chasing circles all around me


----------



## supercanoe

SelfTaught said:


> Anyone else noticing slower evening hunts? Past 2 mornings have been hot, last night didn't see a deer which doesn't happen much where im hunting! In stand tonight. Newer stand i haven't hunted yet..... fingers crossed!


I see more in the mornings usually this time of year. The Bucks are on their feet and moving.


----------



## Jerry Farkas

Ive hit Sugar Grove the last 2 weekends. I grunted in a 4 pointer and he ran down to me, grunter back while he was near me then chased after 2 does last weekend. I saw a buck trying to mount a doe today. it seems more active in the mornings vs evenings for me as well.


----------



## redthirty

Down at salt fork .I have seen 7 small bucks in the last two days. All after 9 am.


----------



## Rip n rap

I'm in morrow county and haven't seen a deer in two days and still haven't found the first scrape,, the area I hunt is usually tore up with sign but this year has been prerrt


----------



## Rip n rap

Pretty dead for some reason


----------



## ostbucks98

"Pre-rut" always this way. Full moon this week should kick it in gear


----------



## Eatmybait

Lots of seeking action in Jefferson Cnty Fri-Sat all day


----------



## caseyroo

In Jefferson now, just saw a big 10 about 80 yards out


----------



## Guest

Bout to head out from 2- dark. This weather sux


----------



## bdawg

Saw a nice 8 pointer hanging with a doe in the back woods yesterday. I usually don't see bucks on the property unless there's a hot doe there too!


----------



## Minnowhead

Rutting in Portage county


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

redthirty said:


> Down at salt fork .I have seen 7 small bucks in the last two days. All after 9 am.


Have not hunted Salt Fork in quite a few years. For a while the herd size was way down. What are your thoughts regarding the deer sign in the park. It is a long drive for me so it is not that I am too lazy to check it out just trying to see if I should take another look at it for gun season perhaps this year?


----------



## SelfTaught

Action by me has seemed to slow Sunday and Monday after being on fire Friday and Saturday. Deer must need a rest LOL. But I'm sure this hot weather isn't helping


----------



## SelfTaught

Friday and Saturday every deer I saw was on the move. Sunday night & this morning back to deer moving regularly & casually with only 6 point and some does to show


----------



## redthirty

Self taught , same thing happened for me . Did see my first bob cat. I wish I could have gotten a better pic.


----------



## Rip n rap

Saw a nice buck running a Doe across a field here in morrow at about 1 this afternoon,,sat my spot from about 2 until dark and dident see a thing,,,about to try my luck on the Delaware public land next time out,,


----------



## fishforfun

I sat all day in portage cty saw 2 does a small 6 and 8. They were going back to bed down in the morning. They weren't chasing just walking. That was all before 11 am. Then nothing till 5 pm same deer came back through I could of shot the nice doe but she kept looking behind her. Finally saw she was looking at the 6 pt. Was getting dark so came out of the tree and they just walked off. But didn't see any bucks seeking yet. Those were local deer that I have on cameras. Will be out tomorrow morning in Lake Cty . Good luck all.


----------



## big ducks

Selftaught, that's what I'm running into, yesterday hunted from daylight till 1:30 saw 5 different bucks but they were just easing thru the woods same with the does. I have seen very little actual bird dogging or all out chasing. Today hunted 1- dark in new stand and saw 9 does and 2 basket rack 8 pts none of the does were being chased or even followed. Weather sucks it's almost like everything has been put on hold for the last 3 days. Keep chasing them guys. Good luck.


----------



## ostbucks98

Well this is what the scientist said would happen so not surpised. I think they predicted peak of rut as Nov 21 this year.


----------



## SelfTaught

Last year was pretty late rut too if i remember. Oh well all part of the fun! Looking forward to this weekend & cooler temps! In stand this morning, then Thursday/Friday 1/2 days - All weekend & Monday. Monday.


----------



## bobk

Looked out the window to the back yard and saw 2 bucks chasing several does all over the place. I was wondering if it was safe to go out to the car for fear of getting buck raped.


----------



## SelfTaught

Father in law on one side of farm this morning had 10 point following around 2 does. No chasing & a 6 point. I've seen a nice young 8 point on other side of farm. Wife is hunting by pine tree thicket & heard 2 bucks sparring but didn't come out by her.


----------



## CHOPIQ

I think someone flipped a switch overnight. I saw deer chasing does all over. The bucks are really getting worked up today. I could smell a couple of them without seeing today. Saw a huge 10 pointer cruising through. Would be a good day to be out.


----------



## sickle

According to "Field and Stream", this is the best day of the rut to hunt this year. Take it for what it's worth...


----------



## catmoris

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Have not hunted Salt Fork in quite a few years. For a while the herd size was way down. What are your thoughts regarding the deer sign in the park. It is a long drive for me so it is not that I am too lazy to check it out just trying to see if I should take another look at it for gun season perhaps this year?


My son with friend hunted for 2 days Salt Fork and didn't see any sign . Btw there was like a zoo more then on gun season


----------



## SelfTaught

Father in law shot this 9 point at 8:30am this morning.


----------



## kayak1979

Shot a doe this morning, but saw very nice bucks during day yesterday. The biggest buck was grunting walking in to feeder at 5pm the nice 10 pointer came through after I dumped an entire bottle of doe pee from stand 2 hours earlier. He came through at noon. Also, had a nice 8 point run out in front of me at 11:30 am taking deer to be processed!


----------



## Junebug2320

Hunting Lorain county past three days. Busted days one and two..... sat another spot until 11 this morning, didnt see a deer. Found my first rub today though, right next to the road.... good luck folks


----------



## Carpn

Been seeing multiple big deer locked down in fields and fencerows with does here .


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto

SelfTaught said:


> Father in law shot this 9 point at 8:30am this morning.


Self taught what County did he shoot that in?


----------



## SelfTaught

Southern Lorain County


----------



## Bluewalleye

Tuesday my buddy had a pretty nice day. He saw 5 bucks with 2 of them being good shooters. Also saw 3 does. Some chasing and heard some grunting as well. I have sat a total of 15 hours so far in 2 days, and am yet to see 1 deer. And we are hunting the same farm. So I guess it is all about location. You just have to be where they are.


----------



## SelfTaught

Southern Lorain county this morning. (Thursday) Many does, button buck harassing does & chasing. 6 point & stud young 8 point out cruising nose to the ground.


----------



## Bluewalleye

Thursday report. Today I finally saw some deer in the woods. Started off with a small 6 point trailing a doe. He pushed her a little, but she didn't want him around. Then I saw a button buck chasing 2 other button bucks around. I think he is a little confused. Had a nice 115 inch 9 point come right into my area as well. Just needs 1 more year. Then in the evening it was slow till about 4 pm. A little doe came in and about 5 minutes later a really nice shooter came into investigate her. She stayed about 60 yards away in the thicket just west of me. He was super dark coat with a really dark rack. I love those dark racks. He just didn't come in and give me an opportunity. Well back at it again in the morning. But it is a great time to be in the woods....


----------



## fishforfun

I went out again this morning just saw a 2.5 yr old 8 pt around 9. . Stayed out till after 10. Then pulled the camera card and saw a parade of deer from that stand on the 7 th. I sat all day just 300 yds from there and only saw 4 deer all day and the same ones in the evening. So it's just the right time and place. I went out tonight and never saw the deer that was grunting and chasing a doe. But was in a different part of the woods. I sat there because I saw some nice deer on the camera. Well back at it in the morning. Good luck all. Sorry so long winded.


----------



## Eatmybait

good report thanks


----------



## Rip n rap

Anything happening for Anybody on this gorgeous cold morning


----------



## bobk

Bucks are pushing doe like crazy in Hocking county.


----------



## Big Chief

Bucks running does all morning in Huron county


----------



## Rip n rap

I seen one lonely spike this morning,, back in the tree now good luck to all


----------



## squidlips2020

got this guy in T- County following a doe


----------



## Eatmybait

Beautiful buck


----------



## Eatmybait

Lots of action in harrison for us on Sat Shot a 9pt will post pics later


----------



## squid_1

Just got back from a week in Muskingum county. Saw small bucks chasing all week. Saw some bigger bucks tending does and I'm pretty sure they were close to being on lock down. End of the week small bucks still chasing. Morning activity was best then early afternoon, last hour was probably the slowest. Did see some decent bucks while driving around at night as well. My shooter buck never got closer than 60-65 yards but I got to watch him frolic with 2 does in a sun soaked grass field, which was good enough for me. My son shot a small 8 Sat. morning from my stand. It was his first buck and that was pretty cool to share with him.


----------



## Fishballz

I'm in Summit, been in the stand 5 of the last 6 days including now. Had to of seen close to 40 deer and no cruising or chasing! Frustrated as it's back to the office tomorrow


----------



## SelfTaught

It's slowed down a bit in southern Lorain county but Sunday the 13th was on fire. Sat until 9am in the morning (had to go to church) probably saw 20 deer. On the way to church at 10 a BRUTE 10 point chasing a doe right the road! Easily 150". Then at night had a big 6 & shooter 8 come in at 20 yards with does but unfortunately no shooting lanes..... saw about 20 more deer in cut corn field same night. I sat today, Monday same spots almost all day in stand now and have only seen 3 deer? Where'd they all go lol


----------



## fishin109

Hunted in Harrison county today. No deer all day until about 4:30. Had a 4 point come stand right in front of my stand and two 8 pointers who lightly sparred in the middle of the field but couldn't get them close enough for a shot. They payed no attention at all to my calls.


----------



## fastwater

squidlips2020 said:


> View attachment 223399
> got this guy in T- County following a doe


Very nice squidlips. 
Congrats!


----------



## Eatmybait

9pt _ shot sat._


----------



## fastwater

Eatmybait said:


> 9pt _ shot sat._


Excellent!


----------



## macfish

Trickle rut was the prediction this year. and later than usual. real Charles Alszheimer rut prediction, spelling sucks, but you get the idea


----------



## Eatmybait

Last saturday rut was hot and heavy in harrison county


----------



## Weekender#1

I think the rut is pretty much over up here in Hancock county. Sure there can be some chasing, yea the bucks are still worked up, most doe are done with them. In the last few evenings I have been placing a few hunters and retrieving them. I can see up to 30 deer on my ride around the block. Been looking at 3 packs of does in different bean fields grazing, glass the fields and not a buck to be seen.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Clark, Green, Clinton, Miami, Warren county area is clearly in what we call "Lock Down". I've seen several (3 yesterday am for instance) mature bucks with their doe off in fencerows, middle of picked corn field, etc. This can be frustrating, but we have also killed some of our largest bucks during this phase especially the later end which is upon us until gun season. Many does are bred already and the few that are not will attract all the boys in the area. Can't count the number of times the weekend of the OSU/UM game we have seen the "crazy train" - one doe with 3 or more bucks. 

I know back in 2010 I had a crazy train in muskingum county. Spotted a doe with a buck behind her to my south, heard something busting to my north - wide racked shooter. Focused on this buck and doubled lunged him as he passed by - he went 15 yards and tipped over in sight. Boy was that a mistake! She had 3 more bucks with him and the leading man was a truly giant 9 pointer that would have grossed in the 150's. I had downed a very respectable buck (he grossed 129 as 8 point; split g-1 on the left). I stood there in my stand and watched a buck parade for over 15 minutes....had that giant 9 point right under me and point blank easy shots SEVERAL times. I will never forget that as it is so difficult to get an opportunity at a buck that size and I had dozens of chances to take that deer.

No reason to quit hunting...changing tactics may be in order. We hunt the thick cover and out of the way spots that the big boys take ladies to be away from others. And the does are exhausted and tired of being harassed; they are hiding in thick cover and fencerows to avoid the fellas. 

Remember - it only takes 1 deer and seconds to turn a really slow day into a memory that will last a lifetime.


----------



## SelfTaught

Fish N Fool - your point proved true today! My father in law had seen a 8 point chasing a doe here yesterday on the 23rd. I had some time to hunt on this great thanksgiving morning, so I took advantage. Seen many does, a basket baby 8 trailing 4 does and a 6 six chasing a doe right around my tree stand all before 8:30. At 8:55am this 10 point came through cruising on his own and I was fortunate enough to get an arrow in him. Like you said it only takes 1 deer and a few seconds to turn into a life long memory. One I'll never forget. Best buck thus far in my young life.


----------



## Bluewalleye

That is an awesome buck selftaught. Gorgeous typical 10. I love these damp cool days after the rain stops. Deer just seem to get up and move around and feed. Or chase does in your case.... lol 
Congrats on a great buck...


----------



## fastwater

What a nice buck SelfTaught. 
Congrats to you and an excellent PB.


----------

